# Nursing



## Wrg160 (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi all and anyone that might be able to help / advise. 

I am currently training as an adult nurse. If I qualify we as a family aim to try to move to new zealand. I have a few questions if anyone can help?

I know I have to apply to be on the nursing register and gain a certificate to practice but I wondered what I needed to do o apply and gain the certificate? 

I also wondered what tests my family would need to undertake? 

Any advice or ideas on where to live? I have only really looked at Auckland but am open to any ideas? Please. 

Does anyone know what costs it might incur to get over there? We want to save what we can!!

Sure theres loads o other questions I'll remember but thank you. 

God bless. 

Kim
X x x


----------



## bdl123 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi Kim,
Just a brief outline of requirements for nursing registration, I got mine about 6mth ago. You can download an application form from the Internet www.nursingcouncil.org.nz that will give u some idea. I assume if you're still training you will be a degree nurse?? You will need to provide:
1) Copies of your training transcripts and course content - available from the university (u'll prob get them on completion of course)
2) a valid police certificate from ACRO (not a CRB check) costs approx £35 & £5 for extra one (u'll need one for immigration too)
3) you need to sit & pass the academic IELTS exam (shouldn't be too hard if you're still studying at level 3 - writing is hardest part) cost approx £125
4) Verification from NMC (once you're registered) easy to do from NMC website cost approx £40
5) certified copies of all your certificates & passport
6) 2 professional references & 1 character reference 

Can't think of anything else & my stuff is still in transit in the shipping container. Hopefully that helps a bit but you can find out all you need to know off the website. Applying for registration costs approx $400 and once you get it it's valid indefinitely - you then apply for cert to practice annually (similar to the annual registration in uk) I haven't applied for mine yet as I'm still on 'maternity leave' for a bit longer. Good luck with the rest of your training
Bev

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Wrg160 (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi bev, 

Thank you so much. I am currenty studying for my diploma, is that ok? 

Do you know how long I need post grad to apply? 

Are you there yet? As in is it as fab as it sounds? 

Sorry, so many questions. 

God bless. 

Kim
X x


----------



## bdl123 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi Kim,
Yes we have been here nearly 5 weeks now so still havent found my feet, and still missing UK a bit. It is a very beautiful country but it is a culture shock when you arrive from the UK (unless, of course, unlike us, you've been here before?) And not necessarily a culture shock in a bad way. Yes, some of the traditional houses look quite rundown and old fashioned but there are also ultra modern houses all over the place too. A lot of streets have electricity cables 'above ground' unlike the UK which, in my opinion, makes it look more old fashioned. They is a lot less litter & grafitti around and it is such a laid back country, everyone is really helpful and (so far) the weather has been much milder than the UK (its autumn here and I have yet to wear a coat or cardigan!!!) Which is great for an outdoor lifestyle. I have a 1yr old so its been great taking him to the beach etc. The roads are also a dream to drive on, although as theyre a very few motorways it does take a lot longer to get to places ;-)
We are in Wellington but we've just spent a week 'up north' in and around Hamilton. There are so many beautiful places to go up there...Tauranga, Mt Maunganui, Rotarua etc but Wellington is a beautiful city and the gateway to South Island (not been anywhere near there yet) so it would be hard to call on where to live and I've not really seen much elsewhere, but as a nurse you'd pretty much be able to get a job wherever.
I, too am a diploma nurse but i have 20 yrs ICU experience so I cant comment on whether or not a diploma is satisfactory. I know for Oz you now need a degree so it might not be long before NZ follows!! I also dont know about how long post reg they will accept. Mite be worth dropping them an email and asking, theyre really helpful.
I cant say what nursing is like over as I'm not gong back to work yet 

I'll probably be able to give you more help once all my documents arrive in the container...
Hope that helps a bit
Bev


----------



## Wrg160 (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi bev, 

I know someone nursing in Wellington and she is loving it but has no children so good to get a few perspectives. It would be good to hear from you when things are more settled.


----------



## Wrg160 (Aug 7, 2011)

Sorry - pressed send too quick. We are just looking for a new lifestyle and also a more relaxed atmosphere too. Good luck and enjoy the autumn as we are as you know in
Sprin an it's freezing. 

Kim
X x x


----------

